# Lost Dog Greys/Torreys - 2/16/08



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Alaskan Malmute (Black & White) was lost in the area this weekend.  Owners name is Donald, 720-384-3368. Dog is named Kodiak.

He came by A-Basin handing out fliers, just thought I'd help him spread the word.

Thanks!
Jed


----------

